# Under cut metal door jamb



## peter1 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm about to replace the old carpet with laminate flooring in one of the rooms (and possibly beyond). A possible show stopper (as I just realized) is that the door has metal door jamb around it.

I would image it's a lot more difficult to under cut metal than wood, so it won't be easy to slide the laminate plank underneath. Should I just leave an expansion gap around the jamb then fill the gap with acrylic flexible sealant?

If I want to do it properly, what is the best tool/way to under cut the metal door jamb?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Peter,

That doesn't sound like such a good idea to me. Steel jambs are usually set on the floor unlike wooden ones which are nailed to the studs. I think plan "B" is best.:yes: 

Jaz


----------



## peter1 (Feb 28, 2007)

JazMan said:


> Peter,
> 
> That doesn't sound like such a good idea to me. Steel jambs are usually set on the floor unlike wooden ones which are nailed to the studs. I think plan "B" is best.:yes:
> 
> Jaz


Thanks for the reply, what's plan B?

Btw, I need a power saw to cut the planks. I'm think circular or jig saw, which is better (in terms of ease of use and the finished cut)?

Thanks.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

I undercut metal jambs it's the only way to get a finished look. I use a metal cutting blade on a 4 in grinder. If you are not familiar with using one I suggest a hack saw blade in one of those blade holders for tight places It may take awhile but I've done it that way in a pinch.

If you question which saws should be used, I question your ability to handle this project. It is most likely you will need both a circular saw and a jig saw though if only one will be used I'd go with a jig saw as it is more versatile in the number of cuts/shapes it is able to make whereas the circular saw is a straight line cut. It will take longer for the majority of cuts you will most likely be making as a jig saw is less aggressive in cutting action. When I do laminate I use a 10 in table saw, a 12 in miter saw and a jig saw and all with the *PROPER* blades for laminate.

May I suggest you look at vinyl plank if your substrate is sound you can lay it right over it and all you need to cut it is a utility knife for all your cuts and is much easier to install than laminate. No need to undercut jambs as a tight fit can be had without the need for expansion as called for by laminate. 

That would be a good "Plan B"


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Another option is to install your flooring with the expansion gaps around it. Then install a reasonably thin threshold stock (cut to fit the areas around the door jambs -precisely). That threshold would cover (sit on top of) any transitions and expansion gaps...

Stop the laminate short of the running directly thru the door - Leave a space across the door opening - to install the threshold directly to the subfloor. Install it in such a way that it's edges area still on top of the laminate (allowing it to 'float' = expand and contract)....

FWIW: We sometimes fabricate our own wood stock trim/transitions/etc... pieces when installing some laminate floors. We do this if there are 'different from the norm' issues that we may run into. Example: Wrought Iron Spiral staircase, wrought Iron railing system, etc... We get similar grained 'looking' wood stock and match the stain of the laminate flooring....


----------



## peter1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Zero Punch said:


> If you question which saws should be used, I question your ability to handle this project. It is most likely you will need both a circular saw and a jig saw though if only one will be used I'd go with a jig saw as it is more versatile in the number of cuts/shapes it is able to make whereas the circular saw is a straight line cut. It will take longer for the majority of cuts you will most likely be making as a jig saw is less aggressive in cutting action.


I thought circular saw would be better at long straight cuts. Reason I asked was because I watched a how-to DVD, and they (supposely pros) were using a heavy duty miter saw for width cuts and jig saw for length cuts. I'm sure they have no shortage of tools, so I wonder why they didn't use a circular or even table saw for the long cuts.

Circular saw is new to me, never operated one before. I guess from a safety point of view I'd better stick with a jig saw (and perhaps an entry level table saw).

Grinding the metal door jamb will be the tricky part, I have to think about that. The gap filler idea was from a guide I read on the net, attached is the relevant page from that guide (pdf inside the zip file). Maybe I should just hire an installer (that will easily double the cost), but then laminate is meant to be DIY, correct?


----------



## peter1 (Feb 28, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Another option is to install your flooring with the expansion gaps around it. Then install a reasonably thin threshold stock (cut to fit the areas around the door jambs -precisely). That threshold would cover (sit on top of) any transitions and expansion gaps...
> 
> Stop the laminate short of the running directly thru the door - Leave a space across the door opening - to install the threshold directly to the subfloor. Install it in such a way that it's edges area still on top of the laminate (allowing it to 'float' = expand and contract)....


Thanks for the alternative. I may have to take a picture (after removing th carpet) and draw on it to show if I have understand your points correct, but roughly I have some idea now.


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

*Laminate is generally advertised to be a DIY install*

Hey Peter.

It looks like you are going through what I'm planning on doing and have already found some issues with the ease of installation.

I'm not a pro by any means, but would like to be able to install laminate for a spare bedroom that would improve the looks of the dying carpet.

If you'd like to contact me directly so we can share our project notes, send me an email at [email protected]

Take care!

McVane.


----------

